# Delete Account



## JayMan4724 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi, this account is interfering with a back round check at a government agency and I was curious as to if I can get the account and or all the threads/posts removed as it would be incredibly helpful.

Thank you.


----------



## sunni (Oct 15, 2016)

JayMan4724 said:


> Hi, this account is interfering with a back round check at a government agency and I was curious as to if I can get the account and or all the threads/posts removed as it would be incredibly helpful.
> 
> Thank you.


We don't delete accounts 
Not sure how they can link you here but I can remove your posts


----------



## Ahemait (Dec 9, 2016)

You can't delete your account once created? 
Isn't that illegal in most countries? 

More importantly, why wouldn't you allow people to delete? 

Maybe an email to a privacy commissioner will be required.


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 9, 2016)

Ahemait said:


> You can't delete your account once created?
> Isn't that illegal in most countries?
> 
> More importantly, why wouldn't you allow people to delete?
> ...


When you delete an account it screws up threads in any forums that user has posted in. Not a problem with a newer account and very few posts but with a long-time user account it's not so good.

I moderate in one forum and am Admin at another so if someone wants to get out for legal reasons or something I'll change any personal info in their profiles like the email tho that isn't visible to other members in most cases. Their posts will stay in the forums they were posted in tho to preserve continuity.

Good idea to drag a privacy commissioner in to screw everyone up tho if one is a total a-hole.


----------



## Ahemait (Dec 9, 2016)

Right. So expecting basic privacy rights makes me an asshole? 

Deleting an account doesn't likely fuck up anything unless the site was coded by a retarded monkey, why can virtually every other forum on the Internet allow it but this one can't? 

Something is terribly fishy.


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2016)

oh here we go the complainer .
we dont delete accounts


----------



## Ahemait (Dec 9, 2016)

You just offered to delete my account in the other thread...so which is it....?


----------



## Ahemait (Dec 9, 2016)

sunni said:


> if youre that upset and hate the forum i'll be happy to remove your account, rather than sitting here babysitting you all deleting your posts


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2016)

Ahemait said:


> You just offered to delete my account in the other thread...so which is it....?


by remove i mean ban


----------



## Ahemait (Dec 9, 2016)

Banning isn't the same at all.


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2016)

Ahemait said:


> Banning isn't the same at all.


nope it sure iisnt but its obvious you dont like it here and thats what i can offer you to stop logging in


----------



## Ahemait (Dec 9, 2016)

I'll check with the privacy commissioner and see if that's even legal. I'm pretty sure its not but I'll get back to you. 

Until then.


----------



## Ahemait (Dec 9, 2016)

Another lovely person. thank you for the warm welcome.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 9, 2016)

Ahemait said:


> Another lovely person. thank you for the warm welcome.


you'll have to excuse some members here, they can be a little salty towards people who obviously have a tiny penis, like you.


----------



## Ahemait (Dec 9, 2016)

It's true. I've seen buds bigger than my dick.


----------



## burrheadd (Dec 9, 2016)

Ahemait said:


> I'll check with the privacy commissioner and see if that's even legal. I'm pretty sure its not but I'll get back to you.
> 
> Until then.


O


Ahemait said:


> I'll check with the privacy commissioner and see if that's even legal. I'm pretty sure its not but I'll get back to you.
> 
> Until then.


----------



## Fastslappy (Dec 9, 2016)

read the TOS here @ RIU That u signed up for .
the account you started is not yours to delete


----------



## vapeflame (Dec 10, 2016)

Seems like the cia - illuminati fascists from the american government took control of thc talk, uk420 and maybe even this, untill now pretty nice and relaxed forum. I saw thctalk dying and uk420 is dying, now. Most customers did already run away. Who´s next.

They give a shit for your human rights, in real life and at the forums.
You can feel and see their rapist mentality.

Some month ago, i made a thread at uk420 "Hard drugs, a big threat for happy potheads...,
they just transformed the title into hard drugs, a big treat for happy....

Never had this before, after some days they put it back to the original title.

Than some day, without any reason they erased my favourite thread with 16.000 views, closed 15 threads of mine and banned me.


----------



## sunni (Dec 10, 2016)

vapeflame said:


> Seems like the cia - illuminati fascists from the american government took control of thc talk, uk420 and maybe even this, untill now pretty nice and relaxed forum. I saw thctalk dying and uk420 is dying, now. Most customers did already run away. Who´s next.
> 
> They give a shit for your human rights, in real life and at the forums.
> You can feel and see their rapist mentality.
> ...


Shitty but this is Riu different place


----------



## Ahemait (Dec 11, 2016)

Doesn't seem very different from where I'm sitting.
But I'm just a complainer, right?


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 11, 2016)

Ahemait said:


> But I'm just a complainer, right?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 11, 2016)

vapeflame said:


> Seems like the cia - illuminati fascists from the american government took control of thc talk, uk420 and maybe even this, untill now pretty nice and relaxed forum. I saw thctalk dying and uk420 is dying, now. Most customers did already run away. Who´s next.
> 
> They give a shit for your human rights, in real life and at the forums.
> You can feel and see their rapist mentality.
> ...


maybe you can all do us a favor and leave then. you don't want to be controlled by secret illuminati fascists, do ya?


----------



## Ahemait (Dec 11, 2016)

So much crazy.


----------



## vapeflame (Dec 12, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> maybe you can all do us a favor and leave then. you don't want to be controlled by secret illuminati fascists, do ya?


Who are you to tell me that i should leave. I leave when i want.
Maybe you should leave, too, before you tell too many people that they should leave.
Better talk and judge for yourself and not for people, who don´t even know you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 12, 2016)

vapeflame said:


> Who are you to tell me that i should leave. I leave when i want.
> Maybe you should leave, too, before you tell too many people that they should leave.
> Better talk and judge for yourself and not for people, who don´t even know you.


you will leave when the secret jewish CIA illuminati fascists tell you to leave.


----------



## Big_Lou (Dec 12, 2016)

vapeflame said:


> Who are you to tell me that i should leave. I leave when i want.
> Maybe you should leave, too, before you tell too many people that they should leave.
> Better talk and judge for yourself and not for people, who don´t even know you.


Do you even vape, brah?


----------



## Microbe Pro (Dec 13, 2016)

I made a typo in my name, I needed to put Microbe Pro. I need help with changing it. Can someone please help me with this.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 13, 2016)

Micobe Pro said:


> I made a typo in my name, I needed to put Microbe Pro. I need help with changing it. Can someone please help me with this.


@rollitup


----------



## sunni (Dec 14, 2016)

Micobe Pro said:


> I made a typo in my name, I needed to put Microbe Pro. I need help with changing it. Can someone please help me with this.


we dont change user names, just abandon ship and make a new account welcome to riu


----------



## Microbe Pro (Dec 14, 2016)

I would like to still use the same email address


----------



## Gaz29 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ahemait said:


> Another lovely person. thank you for the warm welcome.


You trying to fkn leave, i don't think the guy was welcoming you.! You just don't log in again n forget about it... Easy..!


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 14, 2016)

Micobe Pro said:


> I would like to still use the same email address



You can change your email address to something else, and then create a new account using your preferred email address, and the corrected user name.


----------



## Ahemait (Dec 14, 2016)

Still seems strange to retain all user info and have all their posts available. Aren't you concerned it could be used against users for prosecutions?


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 14, 2016)

No, we're not concerned at all, because we know that our members are not at risk.

For someone to prove that your posts were done by you, they would need our specific log files, and your IP location as verified by your ISP. 

We will not cooperate with them, and our log files purposely don't contain that info.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 14, 2016)

Ssshhhhh it's a secret...


----------



## Gilman Roy (Jun 23, 2018)

sunni said:


> oh here we go the complainer .
> we dont delete accounts


So how can i change my name on hear


----------



## Gilman Roy (Jun 23, 2018)

rollitup said:


> No, we're not concerned at all, because we know that our members are not at risk.
> 
> For someone to prove that your posts were done by you, they would need our specific log files, and your IP location as verified by your ISP.
> 
> We will not cooperate with them, and our log files purposely don't contain that info.


Can atleast change my name on hear


----------



## dbkick (Jun 23, 2018)

Gilman Roy said:


> Can atleast change my name on hear


If you want some posts deleted by a bigoted/corrupt admin just disagree with their beliefs.
Also if you want corrupt/bigoted admin to lock 10 year old posts with half a million views then just disagree with their bigoted/corrupt views.
No morals.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2018)

dbkick said:


> If you want some posts deleted by a bigoted/corrupt admin just disagree with their beliefs.
> Also if you want corrupt/bigoted admin to lock 10 year old posts with half a million views then just disagree with their bigoted/corrupt views.
> No morals.


poor bk dick

i'm calling you bk dick now because you make about as much money as a burger king employee


----------



## dbkick (Jun 23, 2018)

Must not have been able to come up with an anagram for my user eh? LOL.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2018)

dbkick said:


> Must not have been able to come up with an anagram for my user eh? LOL.


is bk dick not an anagram of your username now?

huh


----------



## dbkick (Jun 23, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> is bk dick not an anagram of your username now?
> 
> huh


kind of an anagram within an anagram if you ask me genius. huh


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2018)

dbkick said:


> kind of an anagram within an anagram if you ask me genius. huh


no it's just an anagram but you're not too smart


----------



## dbkick (Jun 23, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> no it's just an anagram but you're not too smart


you act like a fucking 12 year old dude, you have a hard time dealing with reality, it's apparent. It's also apparent you and your kind here are in complete control, you're the judge, jury and executioner . Too bad when it comes to the united states government you aren't in control of shit.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 24, 2018)

Oh goody, more juvenile whining from the biggest whiner on this site! That's all you do here is whine like a 12-year-old girl. You've been whining about everything for many years! Just stop logging on to this site then, and you won't have to complain about everything, and the other members won't have to read your constant complaining.

Log off! Don't log on again, and we'll be happy.


----------

